# Rick Warren on "Give God a 60 Day Trial"



## DMcFadden (Dec 3, 2008)

Tonight Rick Warren was on Hannity and Colmes. As Colmes tried to pin him down on the issue of exclusivity, Warren opined that Christmas is the time for people to "give God a chance." "Give him a 60 trial and see if he doesn't change your life." He even added (humorously?) that he would add a "money back guarantee." Hmmmm. 

For the one or two people who do not realize how much marketing has impacted the church, watching Warren was a self-evident case study.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 3, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Tonight Rick Warren was on Hannity and Colmes. As Colmes tried to pin him down on the issue of exclusivity, Warren opined that Christmas is the time for people to "give God a chance." "Give him a 60 trial and see if he doesn't change your life." He even added (humorously?) that he would add a "money back guarantee." Hmmmm.


Hmmmm indeed, I think Warren has hit a low in the blasphemy department, 60 day trial indeed! Is He a used car!


----------



## Herald (Dec 3, 2008)

Revelation 3:16 16 'So because you are lukewarm, and neither hot nor cold, I will spit you out of My mouth.'

I know it's not the context of the passage, but that's what I think about when I hear stuff like this (tripe).


----------



## Ivan (Dec 3, 2008)

60 day trial...that makes me nauseous.


----------



## calgal (Dec 3, 2008)

Even if that was supposed to be a joke, what a blasphemous horrible witness!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 3, 2008)

What an idiot!!!


----------



## jd.morrison (Dec 3, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> What an idiot!!!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 3, 2008)

I know he's a fellow Southern Baptist, but I wish he would just go away.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 3, 2008)

Ivan said:


> 60 day trial...that makes me nauseous.




 Make that to all the preceding.


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 3, 2008)

Jon Lake said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight Rick Warren was on Hannity and Colmes. As Colmes tried to pin him down on the issue of exclusivity, Warren opined that Christmas is the time for people to "give God a chance." "Give him a 60 trial and see if he doesn't change your life." He even added (humorously?) that he would add a "money back guarantee." Hmmmm.
> ...


That's too generous. No one would give a 60 day trial for a car. 

Try an infomercial gadget like a fancy blender or home gym. 

If you want to further alienate my generation, this ridiculous marketing call is a pretty good way to do it. Not to mention that minor, insignificant little *blasphemy* problem. 

Who needs "evil" college professors and bad company to de-Christianize them? Poison like this has made and will continue to make many an atheist outside the camp and non-believers within it. With friends like these, the Church hardly needs enemies.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 3, 2008)

The TRULY sad part about Warren is this, I do not think he believes he has done anything wrong, he would wonder about my calling a 60 day God "trial" blasphemy....


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 3, 2008)

Rick Warren makes me ill...


----------



## BJClark (Dec 3, 2008)

If He is a Southern Baptist, why aren't other SB pastors calling him out on this garbage??


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 4, 2008)

This was on as I was leaving for work tonight. He made this comment as I was saying good night to my wife when she suddenly paused, looked away from me to the TV (that she had not been paying attention to) and said "What is wrong with that guy, is he an idiot?"

lol!


----------



## ReformedChapin (Dec 4, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Tonight Rick Warren was on Hannity and Colmes. As Colmes tried to pin him down on the issue of exclusivity, Warren opined that Christmas is the time for people to "give God a chance." "Give him a 60 trial and see if he doesn't change your life." He even added (humorously?) that he would add a "money back guarantee." Hmmmm.
> 
> For the one or two people who do not realize how much marketing has impacted the church, watching Warren was a self-evident case study.



That's really upsetting. I hope that some of the people in his Church are waking up to the reality that he is a poor bible expositor and even worse seems to give God a time frame for prosperity results with a money back guarantee.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 4, 2008)

BJClark said:


> If He is a Southern Baptist, why aren't other SB pastors calling him out on this garbage??



Why haven't the RCA thrown the heretic Schuller out of his pulpit? Same reason. Apathy.


----------



## Quickened (Dec 4, 2008)

stuff like this makes me cringe!


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 4, 2008)

Doesn't surprise me in the least, regrettably.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 4, 2008)

> If you want to further alienate my generation, this ridiculous marketing call is a pretty good way to do it.



Unfortunately, it seems like it is leading many in your generation down the path to perdition. Alienation would be a blessing. At least then they'd have a chance to hear the solid gospel truth.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 4, 2008)

He said similar things in his _Purpose Driven Church_. It was all about setting up a friendly environment for the unchurched (calling them lost is a no-no) and then asking them to stop by and give the church a test run. Just come see if you like it and then make an informed decision.


So while the OP is sad, it is not new from him.


----------



## the particular baptist (Dec 4, 2008)

BJClark said:


> If He is a Southern Baptist, why aren't other SB pastors calling him out on this garbage??



We shouldnt hold our breath. Watching some of the big guns of the SBC condone gross mis-interpretation of calvinism and reformed theology in general at the John 3:16 Conference, makes me wonder if the SBC as a whole will ever come around. Thank God for Mohler, Moore, and Southern, pray God will greatly increase their influence. 

OT alert 

[video=youtube;1QGJsGw36Hk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUVeorKy0HM"]1[/url], 2, [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QGJsGw36Hk[/video]


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 4, 2008)

One of the problems with the SBC is that the seminaries (at least awhile back) taught the idea that as long as someone is preaching the basics (Jesus died for your sins etc. etc.) then we should love them and support them. 

So, Warren will say that Jesus died for your sins, so alot of people do not see problems with him.


----------



## govols (Dec 4, 2008)

Could it be he is making props for a new book?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 4, 2008)

He did come out with his _Purpose of Christmas_. I have not even bothered to open it when I see it in stores.


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 4, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> This was on as I was leaving for work tonight. He made this comment as I was saying good night to my wife when she suddenly paused, looked away from me to the TV (that she had not been paying attention to) and said "What is wrong with that guy, is he an idiot?"
> 
> lol!



Praise God for a wife with discernment.

As for the SBC, he fits in well, so don't expect anything. He's a poster child for the conference in many regards.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 4, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> BJClark said:
> 
> 
> > If He is a Southern Baptist, why aren't other SB pastors calling him out on this garbage??
> ...



I don't know about the RCA but in the SBC there isn't a meaningful way to discipline a pastor, but of course anyone knows that here, we've discussed it to no end. I think the problems lies in the fact that in general denominations aren't going to bother with a pastor who is "successful". 

I suppose Warren is a poster boy in the SBC. I really don't hear much about him where I am. I think he's made the rounds in the SBC and he's becoming old news. I can remember churches in the St. Louis area doing the "40 Days of Purpose" in the late 80's/early 90's. I had a deacon asks in those days if we were going to do the program at our church. Even as a young pastor in my first church I decided against it after checking it out. 

Who in the SBC is going to do anything about Warren? Well, I've said my piece and that's all I can do. Those in power (well, they think they are in power) do what they do. In the end, Warren will stand before the LORD and will be dealt with, as all of us will stand before Him.

I believe a greater problem in the SBC is the gathering witch hunt against Calvinism. Those who are misrepresenting Calvinism are the Old Guard in the SBC, the ones who lead the way to stem the tide of liberalism in the SBC. For that I am grateful. However, these individuals seem to lack _purpose_ in life if they aren't attacking a supposed enemy. Again, what am I to do? I can only say what I believe and leave it at that. I wish they would focus on the dating of the rapture, and I'm sure some of them have.

The SBC is a huge cumbersome entity that is difficult to lead. We rally around evangelism and missions. That is the glue that holds us together. I fear that will not be enough in the future. There will either be a small remnant of Calvinistic (or Founders-friendly at least) churches that stay in the SBC. Or there will be a number of churches that will leave and join like-minded denominations or start a new one. My guess is that it will be a little bit of all of the above.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree with you Ivan. I know some here still have hopes for the SBC, but I sure don't.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 4, 2008)

Ivan said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > BJClark said:
> ...


I would like to add to what Ivan has said, as he noted it is not easy to discipline a Pastor in the SBC (sometimes this is bad sometimes it works well, but another thread perhaps for that) the PROBLEM is Warren is sometimes orthodox,, it is true read some of his early stuff, when he is "bad" it is in a weird sub-orthodox sort of way, there lies the problem, he is not an out and out FLAMING heretic....this is why it would be hard to discipline him.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 4, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > I can remember churches in the St. Louis area doing the "40 Days of Purpose" in the late 80's/early 90's.
> ...



The program was in place in a different form. There was a kit that one could purchase to do the program.

-----Added 12/4/2008 at 11:27:58 EST-----



Chaplainintraining said:


> I agree with you Ivan. I know some here still have hopes for the SBC, but I sure don't.



Unless God performs a miracle and a great revival comes to the SBC, it will never become even remotely reformed.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds like Osteen and Warren have finally decided to coordinate their theologies and public statements! Now let's look for Readers' Digest to have Osteen tell us how Christmas is about God _wanting_ to give us blessing but God _can't_ because we are not asking enough or feeling good enough about our self image!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 4, 2008)

Joshua said:


> "Purpose-Driven Church" maybe?



Right.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...



I say that without a revival the witch hunt will not end either much less become reformed.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Dec 4, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Tonight Rick Warren was on Hannity and Colmes. As Colmes tried to pin him down on the issue of exclusivity, Warren opined that Christmas is the time for people to "give God a chance." "Give him a 60 trial and see if he doesn't change your life." He even added (humorously?) that he would add a "money back guarantee." Hmmmm.
> 
> For the one or two people who do not realize how much marketing has impacted the church, watching Warren was a self-evident case study.



Shouldn't it be a 90 day trial, so it can be done in "three easy payments?"


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thomas2007 said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight Rick Warren was on Hannity and Colmes. As Colmes tried to pin him down on the issue of exclusivity, Warren opined that Christmas is the time for people to "give God a chance." "Give him a 60 trial and see if he doesn't change your life." He even added (humorously?) that he would add a "money back guarantee." Hmmmm.
> ...


----------



## Ivan (Dec 4, 2008)

Thomas2007 said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight Rick Warren was on Hannity and Colmes. As Colmes tried to pin him down on the issue of exclusivity, Warren opined that Christmas is the time for people to "give God a chance." "Give him a 60 trial and see if he doesn't change your life." He even added (humorously?) that he would add a "money back guarantee." Hmmmm.
> ...



I wonder what happen to "40 days"...extended warranty? I'm of the mind to say give the LORD 90 years, meaning...my whole life...not that I'll live to 90 years old. Another thing that is up to the LORD.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 4, 2008)

Thomas2007 said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight Rick Warren was on Hannity and Colmes. As Colmes tried to pin him down on the issue of exclusivity, Warren opined that Christmas is the time for people to "give God a chance." "Give him a 60 trial and see if he doesn't change your life." He even added (humorously?) that he would add a "money back guarantee." Hmmmm.
> ...


Brutal!


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 4, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> > If you want to further alienate my generation, this ridiculous marketing call is a pretty good way to do it.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems like it is leading many in your generation down the path to perdition. Alienation would be a blessing. At least then they'd have a chance to hear the solid gospel truth.


That's true as well. Maybe I just tend to run into and take notice of the alienated ones more than the bland non-believers still ID'ing themselves as church-going Christians.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 4, 2008)

If anyone wants to see the Warren clip, you can see it at Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com under their top news video section. I would link it, but I cannot access the site at work right now.


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 4, 2008)

Chaplainintraining said:


> If anyone wants to see the Warren clip, you can see it at Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com under their top news video section. I would link it, but I cannot access the site at work right now.


My respect for Alan Colmes increased significantly after watching it. Out of those three, he's the only who truly "gets" the exclusivity and actual implications of Christianity.

In fact, when heard in context, the "Give God a 60 Day trial" sounds even worse than it. Would that an awakening of true doctrine come upon him.


----------



## asc (Dec 4, 2008)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> Sounds like Osteen and Warren have finally decided to coordinate their theologies and public statements! Now let's look for Readers' Digest to have Osteen tell us how Christmas is about God _wanting_ to give us blessing but God _can't_ because we are not asking enough or feeling good enough about our self image!



As much as I think Warrens' statement of "give God a chance" is misguided, I wouldn't put him on the same level as Osteen. Warren is at least presenting the gospel; however weakly.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Dec 4, 2008)

Definitely blasphemous.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 4, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Tonight Rick Warren was on Hannity and Colmes. As Colmes tried to pin him down on the issue of exclusivity, Warren opined that Christmas is the time for people to "give God a chance." "Give him a 60 trial and see if he doesn't change your life." He even added (humorously?) that he would add a "money back guarantee." Hmmmm.
> 
> For the one or two people who do not realize how much marketing has impacted the church, watching Warren was a self-evident case study.



Fundamentally, Dennis, isn't that how an awful lot of Christians actually "share their testimony"?

I can't tell you the number of times that people talk about their testimony as something that God has done for them or how God has improved their lives or marriage. I even hear it in Reformed circles.

The sad part is that most Americans are conditioned to think of God as a "life improver" - something that "works". I was listening to Fox News the other night and Mike Huckabee was on with a woman who had been abducted by a man and she talked him into turning himself in. She credits it to the fact that she had read the Purpose Driven Life and had recently committed herself to God. In so many words, God delivered her because she had put the right principles to work. Now, she's predictably on the Evangelical talk circuit as a spokesperson for the great things God will do in your life if you just put Him to work for you.

I have mixed emotions. Mostly I'm horrified and incensed at the majesty of a Holy God being brought down to the place of a talisman but a great deal of me really mourns over the impoverishment of the sheep who get this stuff from their under-shepherds.

As Horton and crew regularly remind on the WHI, the Gospel is true whether or not it "works" in our lives. Christ doesn't promise us a rose garden in this life. I often have to remind myself of that scene in John 6 when thousands of disciples leave Christ because His sayings are too tough. 

Christ turns to the Apostles and Peter speaks for all of us when he cries in desperation: "Lord, to whom shall we go? For you alone have words of eternal life."


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 4, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight Rick Warren was on Hannity and Colmes. As Colmes tried to pin him down on the issue of exclusivity, Warren opined that Christmas is the time for people to "give God a chance." "Give him a 60 trial and see if he doesn't change your life." He even added (humorously?) that he would add a "money back guarantee." Hmmmm.
> ...


Thanks. I needed to hear that.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's the video. Isn't it telling how much Hannity (a Roman Catholic) gushes over _The Purpose Driven Life_?

Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com

-----Added 12/4/2008 at 05:30:44 EST-----

Here's Part 2: Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Dec 4, 2008)

asc said:


> Classical Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like Osteen and Warren have finally decided to coordinate their theologies and public statements! Now let's look for Readers' Digest to have Osteen tell us how Christmas is about God _wanting_ to give us blessing but God _can't_ because we are not asking enough or feeling good enough about our self image!
> ...



He's not on the same level as Osteen, I agree. After all, he DID go to a seminary, which is more than one can say for Joel. But this statement of his is a new low for his style of presentation and it does not take too much imagination to link popular fakes like Osteen and others like Warren who seek to address people's "felt needs" in their churches.


----------



## asc (Dec 4, 2008)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> He's not on the same level as Osteen, I agree. After all, he DID go to a seminary, which is more than one can say for Joel. But this statement of his is a new low for his style of presentation and it does not take too much imagination to link popular fakes like Osteen and others like Warren who seek to address people's "felt needs" in their churches.



I'm no fan of Warren, but I'm thankful that at least he stood up for the exclusivity of the gospel (unlike many other famous pastors/preachers who were interviewed on TV). 

It seemed to me like he was trying to defuse the tense moment after saying Jesus is the only way. Of course it's pragmatism gone extreme, but isn't that what a lot of the modern American evangelical megachurch is about?


----------



## nicnap (Dec 4, 2008)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> Sounds like Osteen and Warren have finally decided to coordinate their theologies and public statements! Now let's look for Readers' Digest to have Osteen tell us how Christmas is about God _wanting_ to give us blessing but God _can't_ because we are not asking enough or feeling good enough about our self image!



 unfortunately i should be crying...this is close to happening


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 5, 2008)

asc said:


> Classical Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > He's not on the same level as Osteen, I agree. After all, he DID go to a seminary, which is more than one can say for Joel. But this statement of his is a new low for his style of presentation and it does not take too much imagination to link popular fakes like Osteen and others like Warren who seek to address people's "felt needs" in their churches.
> ...



When did Warren say Jesus was the only way? What I see in that interview is a coward unwilling to proclaim EXACTLY that fact. His wishy-washy pandering responses show a man who is a false teacher and who should be exposed as such.


----------



## asc (Dec 5, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> When did Warren say Jesus was the only way? What I see in that interview is a coward unwilling to proclaim EXACTLY that fact. His wishy-washy pandering responses show a man who is a false teacher and who should be exposed as such.



well, he's more subtle than you might have liked but i can imagine not wanting to appear rude to your host on national TV, but here's the end of the Hannity/Colmes clip:


Warren: You simply receive (God's) gift...You need to unwrap the gift that God was given to us...so that...you can have a home in heaven.

Host: Can you do all those things in other religions too?

Warren: I don't know how you could possibly do that...God sent one (Jesus).


was it a perfect answer? probably not but I don't know that I'd do any better under the spotlight (aside from the synergistic comments). and it was certainly a lot better than clips i've seen of Osteen or even Billy Graham, where they basically say, I don't know.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 5, 2008)

asc said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > When did Warren say Jesus was the only way? What I see in that interview is a coward unwilling to proclaim EXACTLY that fact. His wishy-washy pandering responses show a man who is a false teacher and who should be exposed as such.
> ...



Okay, I never heard/read or saw that remark, so there was something there. That's better than what he said earlier when given the chance and he completely mangled it. Al Mohler at least has no qualms at all clearly proclaiming the gospel when called upon to interview, and I've never once seen him be rude. What Warren says (again, this last piece excepted) is the usual wishy-washy tripe that comes out of people's mouths precisely when they are worried more about sounding bigotted rather than being truthful. So what they say ends up being completely wrong and a denial of Christ's salvific exclusivity.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 5, 2008)

Christian Worldview Network - Brannon Howse - RICK WARREN ON HANNITY AND COLMES"...I dare you to try trusting Jesus for 60 days. or your money guaranteed back."

I like what this gentleman has to say on the topic..



> Beloved, why can't evangelical leaders just speak the truth in love and give the gospel of the Lord Jesus Christ without the sidebar fodder of feeling like they have to be funny; relate; be relevant; or make Jesus likable. Try Jesus? How disrespectful to the Lord. Heaven's dread Sovereign doesn't ask to be tried out like a new kind of food or gadget; He doesn't ask to be sampled - He demands to be worshiped, followed, obeyed and submitted to as Lord!
> 
> Now some might wonder: "Campi, is this kind of stuff really important today with our economy failing, people really hurting and feeling the pinch, wars still occurring, etc.?" Yes it is - and here is why. The gospel IS the key issue above all others. Not to diminish those other things for they are real concerns, but the eternal state of another's soul is the preeminent weight of all. Even if all around fails and we face some very difficult and trying times financially in our nation, the one true hope of all can never be depreciated or bankrupted - the hope of the gospel of our Lord Jesus Christ. Amen? We are privileged, beloved, to go to a lost world with the hope of salvation and the forgiveness of sins in the gospel of the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 5, 2008)

Of all of the high profile "Christian leaders" who get to speak on television, I am most impressed with the gutsy way Franklin Graham never budges on the exclusivity of Christ or the necessity of Jesus. Even when non-Christian hosts try to put him on the spot, he generally comes through with a decent statement.


----------



## jd.morrison (Dec 5, 2008)

It is just very frustrating... BLAH!


----------



## cih1355 (Dec 6, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Tonight Rick Warren was on Hannity and Colmes. As Colmes tried to pin him down on the issue of exclusivity, Warren opined that Christmas is the time for people to "give God a chance." "Give him a 60 trial and see if he doesn't change your life." He even added (humorously?) that he would add a "money back guarantee." Hmmmm.
> 
> For the one or two people who do not realize how much marketing has impacted the church, watching Warren was a self-evident case study.




Instead of saying, "give God a chance", Warren should have said something like, "Everyone deserves to go to hell. Only Jesus can save you. God owes no one salvation. Nothing in you compels God to love you. Fervently pray to God for mercy.". 

Non-Christians are going to attend his church and after 60 days they will most likely say something like, "Jesus doesn't work for me. I'm leaving."


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 6, 2008)

Jesus was not above offering not only Himself but also his benefits to anyone who would come; 

Matthew 11:28, "Come unto Me all who labor and are heavy-laden and I will give you rest."


If we take Warren's words in the most charitable way possible, maybe he is just doing the same.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Dec 6, 2008)

Hmmm..why *60* days?
It _*sure*_ didn't take that long for Him to change _my_ life!
I went from this:
to this:
pretty quickly, actually...


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 6, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Jesus was not above offering not only Himself but also his benefits to anyone who would come;
> 
> Matthew 11:28, "Come unto Me all who labor and are heavy-laden and I will give you rest."
> 
> ...



Come unto me all you who have bad credit, and I'll give you a comfy ride and a good interest rate. Test driving Jesus is not the same is being "heavy laden".

The benefits of the gospel are only for wretched sinners, not judges of God, who think they have a right to test drive Him.

If God (Who is the only Judge) were to test drive us, we'd all be sunk in the abyss of hell; thank God for His mercy!!!-


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 6, 2008)

When people come to God, very few folks have totally pure motives.


When people first begin to truly investigate Christianity or seek answers, they are often motivated by a need to find meaning, or they are looking for answers, feeling depressed, knowing that life is more than this, feeling like they've taken a wrong turn, and are - in short - weary and heavy-laden.

Few folks begin their journeys for purely reasons of giving all glory to God. The Lord refines and purifies our motives over time if we are His.

If we take Warren's words in the most charitable way possible, then we can read him saying, "Taste and See, the Lord is good." Remove the kitschy ways of dress and speech and we have an appeal to come and investigate the claims of Christ and to see Him for one's self.



-

-----Added 12/6/2008 at 06:07:28 EST-----

40 days of purpose to 60 days....why the extra 20 days tacked on?


----------



## Clay7926 (Dec 6, 2008)

Uh...what? Where does Mr. Warren get this stuff? 

We truly need to pray for him.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 6, 2008)

THE TRANSCRIPT (so we actually know what was said and what was not said):




COLMES: All right. Let me ask you: you talk about, OK, so you think everybody needs a savior.

WARREN: I do.

COLMES: Well, what about those people who don't — you know, I happen to be Jewish. Not everybody — and Jesus, by the way, I have a lot in common with. Same religion.

WARREN: Absolutely.

COLMES: So not everybody necessarily goes that route.

WARREN: The thing is, Alan, I believe Jesus Christ came for everybody. I don't think he came for Christians. The Bible says take this good news to the whole world.

I don't care whether you're Baptist, Buddhist, Mormon, Methodist, Jewish, Muslim, or no religion at all. Jesus Christ still loves you. You still matter to God.

COLMES: True, and I think that's a wonderful message. But if you don't accept Jesus, if you're not something who goes that route religiously...

WARREN: Yes.

COLMES: ... can you find your way to heaven? Can you still be — go to the same place when it's all said and done?

WARREN: I'm not the authority on that, but I believe Jesus is. And everybody's betting their life on something. Jesus said, "I am the way." I'm betting that he's not a liar. I'm betting that he told the truth.

COLMES: What about — what does it say for all those people who do not accept Christ as their personal savior?

WARREN: I'm saying that this is the perfect time to open their life, to give it a chance. I'd say give him a 60-day trial.

(CROSSTALK)

COLMES: Like the Book of the Month Club.

WARREN: Give him a trial. See if he'll change your life. I dare you to try trusting Jesus for 60 days. Or your money guaranteed back.

COLMES: Really? You're going to give me the money back?

WARREN: Absolutely. Direct to me, Sean Hannity, FOX News Channel.

COLMES: But seriously, because I wonder. I mean, do you look differently upon those people like me who are not Christians but still don't believe...?

WARREN: I do not look differently on them. I think God...

HANNITY: He likes you more than I like you. He loves you. He tells you every time he's here.

COLMES: He's a good American.

HANNITY: Exactly.

WARREN: We're all created in the image of God. There's no doubt about that. There's not a person on earth that God doesn't love, but God wants us to learn to love him back.

And to me, God says, "I've given you this gift of grace, which means you don't earn your way to heaven. You don't work your way to heaven. You simply receive my gift."

And — and that means we need to unwrap the gift that God has given us, and your past can be forgiven. You can have a purpose for living, and you can have a home in heaven.

COLMES: Can you do all those things in other religions, too?

WARREN: I don't know how you would possibly do that. God didn't send 100 Jesuses; he didn't send 1,000. He sent one.







This is possibly what Warren was trying to say. My thoughts are in the brackets [ ] like this:


COLMES: All right. Let me ask you: you talk about, OK, so you think everybody needs a savior.

WARREN: I do.

COLMES: Well, what about those people who don't — you know, I happen to be Jewish. Not everybody — and Jesus, by the way, I have a lot in common with. Same religion.

WARREN: Absolutely. [Yes, there are many commonalities in religions]

COLMES: So not everybody necessarily goes that route.

WARREN: The thing is, Alan, I believe Jesus Christ came for everybody. I don't think he came for Christians. The Bible says take this good news to the whole world.

I don't care whether you're Baptist, Buddhist, Mormon, Methodist, Jewish, Muslim, or no religion at all. Jesus Christ still loves you. You still matter to God.

[Jesus Christ came for all ethnicities and all sorts of people. 


COLMES: True, and I think that's a wonderful message. But if you don't accept Jesus, if you're not something who goes that route religiously...

WARREN: Yes.

COLMES: ... can you find your way to heaven? Can you still be — go to the same place when it's all said and done?

WARREN: I'm not the authority on that, but I believe Jesus is. And everybody's betting their life on something. Jesus said, "I am the way." I'm betting that he's not a liar. I'm betting that he told the truth.


[it's not me condemning you, the Bible is the authority. I am not speaking on my own authority, but Jesus is the one that said, "I am the Way." And he is telling the truth]


COLMES: What about — what does it say for all those people who do not accept Christ as their personal savior?

WARREN: I'm saying that this is the perfect time to open their life, to give it a chance. I'd say give him a 60-day trial.

[trying not to mention hell, Warren redirects the conversation and stresses that now is the time to open their lives to Christ. Notice he does not deny the exclusivitiy of Christ here, merely wiggles around it trying to be "nice" and also he does not deny that unbelievers will go to hell, only redirecting the conversation to the "opportunity" right now to get right with God]


(CROSSTALK)

COLMES: Like the Book of the Month Club.

WARREN: Give him a trial. See if he'll change your life. I dare you to try trusting Jesus for 60 days. Or your money guaranteed back.

COLMES: Really? You're going to give me the money back?

WARREN: Absolutely. Direct to me, Sean Hannity, FOX News Channel.

[I see nothing especially heinous in this. Warren is merely trying to show his certainty that a true belief in Jesus will change lives. He is guilty of being gimmicky, but is notheretical.]

COLMES: But seriously, because I wonder. I mean, do you look differently upon those people like me who are not Christians but still don't believe...?

WARREN: I do not look differently on them. I think God...

HANNITY: He likes you more than I like you. He loves you. He tells you every time he's here.

COLMES: He's a good American.

HANNITY: Exactly.

WARREN: We're all created in the image of God. There's no doubt about that. There's not a person on earth that God doesn't love, but God wants us to learn to love him back.

[God has a general benevolence for all humankind would be a better way to phrase this.]

And to me, God says, "I've given you this gift of grace, which means you don't earn your way to heaven. You don't work your way to heaven. You simply receive my gift."

[he is attempting to teach about grace here. He is saying that salvation is not by works but by receiving the free gift.]

And — and that means we need to unwrap the gift that God has given us, and your past can be forgiven. You can have a purpose for living, and you can have a home in heaven.

[he mentions the forgiveness of sins first, then purpose in life, and then a good life in heaven... not too bad]


COLMES: Can you do all those things in other religions, too?

WARREN: I don't know how you would possibly do that. God didn't send 100 Jesuses; he didn't send 1,000. He sent one.

[Warren says that Jesus is unique here. He is "the way."]




Summary: I find his words gimmicky, but not heretical.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 6, 2008)

"What goes around comes around." It's just like the "try Jesus" c*** of the 70's.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 6, 2008)

C U L T is a bad word?


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, it is. But I think he was referring to fecal matter in a way that rhymes with 'clap'.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 6, 2008)

oh, no wonder I never win at Wheel of Fortune.

"Vanna, can I take a P?"


----------



## Scynne (Dec 6, 2008)

I've never payed much heed to Warren. All I know is that:
a) I constantly hear him stay things like this, and get slightly angry, and incredibly sad
b) Most of the professedly Christian people I know (save a few close friends) think he's one of the greatest guys ever (second only to Rob Bell).


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 6, 2008)

> Most of the professedly Christian people I know (save a few close friends) think he's one of the greatest guys ever (second only to Rob Bell).



Whoa - second to Rob Bell? Indeed. Because no one is as cool as Rob Bell (see this link):

[video=youtube;L3DAeLkHtNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3DAeLkHtNM[/video]


----------



## Ivan (Dec 6, 2008)

That's not Rob Bell, is it?


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 6, 2008)

No, sorry.  It's a spoof on the Nooma series by a guy calling himself Lincoln Hawk. I've seen a Rob Bell clip here and there (Youtube is full of them) and find him so full of himself that when I saw this, I just had to post it.

It's no wonder Warren is second only to Rob Bell. NO ONE is as cool as Rob Bell thinks he is. Not even Rob Bell.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 6, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> No, sorry.  It's a spoof on the Nooma series by a guy calling himself Lincoln Hawk. I've seen a Rob Bell clip here and there (Youtube is full of them) and find him so full of himself that when I saw this, I just had to post it.
> 
> It's no wonder Warren is second only to Rob Bell. NO ONE is as cool as Rob Bell thinks he is. Not even Rob Bell.



Ah ha! 

I watched some YouTube clips of Rob Bell. Frankly, Lincoln Hawk does a good spoof of Bell. While watching about three clips of Bell...first of all, my apologies to any Bell fans...to be honest, he creeped me out.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 6, 2008)

Bell is a post-modern kook. You should hear what he thinks about Jesus and Peter walking on water! [video=youtube;8wSAEezBc3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wSAEezBc3s[/video] It's in the first 2 or 3 minutes of the video.

I think most immature Christians seek after leaders who are interesting; they simply don't understand the significance of leading the sheep _spiritually_. That's my humble opinion, at least.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 6, 2008)

Yep, he's a kook. Pastor Schoen, I don't think you'll be offending many "Rob Bell fans" on the PB. If they're here, they're keeping quiet...

(And just a little BTW note here - I'm so happy that, according to Bell, God has faith in me and not the other way around. Whew! That's a paradigm shift of Copernican proportions, don't you think?)


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 6, 2008)

Me too! Just the other day I needed to be sure that God had faith in me, and Rob Bell extinguished my doubts. (btw I was on the toilet)

Anyway, yeah, I can't imagine that too many people on the PB would like Bell much. His theology is really weird...and ignominious at times.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't know much about Rob Bell, as you can tell. What I saw on the clips from YouTube was a young man very full of himself that likes to make his audience laugh with his clever remarks.

In my humble opinion, that's not biblical preaching.


----------



## Broadus (Dec 8, 2008)

Chaplainintraining said:


> If anyone wants to see the Warren clip, you can see it at Breaking News | Latest News | Current News - FOXNews.com under their top news video section. I would link it, but I cannot access the site at work right now.



I think I'll pass on the clip for now. It's been only a little more than three hours since we had supper and I don't want to chance losing it.

Success is what sells in most of evangelicalism in general and in the SBC in particular. I used Warren's _Purpose-Driven Church_ as a foil in my SBTS dissertation. The external reader at New Orleans Baptist Theological Seminary questioned my use of his book, but my supervising professor, Tom Nettles, understood and supported what I was doing.

Southern Baptist churches are independent and are not under a denominational hierarchy. Most around here probably know that, but not all. Regardless, we could doubtlessly find instances in most denominations, including the PCA and OPC, among others, which have not confronted practices of pastors as perhaps some in those and other denominations would have liked.

Many SBC pastors have spoken against the Warrens and Hunts in the convention, but their voices don't get much air time. Trustees who dare speak against "successful" pastors will find many who try to silence them.

Bill


----------

